# What wood to use for a knife rack?



## WarrenB (Feb 27, 2014)

I am going to make a magnetic knife rack soon and wanted a few opinions on the type of wood. I am currently looking at a nice piece of Burl/Burr Elm, are there any drawbacks in using this wood like shrinking, cracking etc?
I used it for my first ever knife handle which turned out pretty good, but that was only small pieces for the scales and was more for display than use.
Any advice appreciated
Warren.


----------



## mxrefractory (Jun 4, 2014)

:bliss:


----------



## rami_m (Jun 4, 2014)

How are you progressing?


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 5, 2014)

rami_m said:


> How are you progressing?


Started looking for a piece of wood for it but a load of other things have jumped in front of this little project for now, really need one as the knives live in their boxes and the cutlery drawer isn't a safe place for them:biggrin:


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Just in ikea grabbed a block. Hope it fits


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like they have a block and a couple of racks, going there to get some mineral oil so will have a look at them as well


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Funnily enough I picked up some as well. I think it would do well with knives too


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 5, 2014)

Was thinking the same thing


----------



## tim37 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you are still planning to make a mag. knife holder, I suggest you use a piece of stabilized wood. It will resist the moisture in the kitchen and will look better. Try www.burlsource.com (541) 592-5071. He may have some longer pieces he doesn't show on his website.


----------

